# Stair Treads and risers



## banffan (Feb 16, 2012)

My flooring installer's price for the stairs seems ridiculously high to me: he orders in the stair treads from another supplier, I believe.  The product will be better than the DY kits from home depot, but not worth what he's charging (I'll end up with a $5000 staircase if I go with him, however this does include sanding down and staining-to-match the banister and a few other pieces of wood).  My plan is to paint the light oak banister, and build and install the floor treads myself.  The risers will be easy: they will be painted ivory so its just a matter of picking out the wood, cutting, painting, and installing them. 

I need advice on the treads.  My first thought was, using the hardwood flooring strips, build each tread and install it as a unit. However, why wouldn't I just install the individual pieces, fit together tongue in groove, with the last piece bullnosed as it is the front of the tread. This seems too easy, so there must be more too it. Is there? Where might I encounter difficulty?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 16, 2012)

I would shop around for pre-made treads but your idea would or should work fine.


----------



## budspop (Feb 26, 2012)

banffan said:
			
		

> My flooring installer's price for the stairs seems ridiculously high to me: he orders in the stair treads from another supplier, I believe.  The product will be better than the DY kits from home depot, but not worth what he's charging (I'll end up with a $5000 staircase if I go with him, however this does include sanding down and staining-to-match the banister and a few other pieces of wood).  My plan is to paint the light oak banister, and build and install the floor treads myself.  The risers will be easy: they will be painted ivory so its just a matter of picking out the wood, cutting, painting, and installing them.
> 
> I need advice on the treads.  My first thought was, using the hardwood flooring strips, build each tread and install it as a unit. However, why wouldn't I just install the individual pieces, fit together tongue in groove, with the last piece bullnosed as it is the front of the tread. This seems too easy, so there must be more too it. Is there? Where might I encounter difficulty?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



I just finished redoing our stairs. I bought the treads from HD and sawed off bullnose. I then used my router and round over bit to get a nice rounded edge with a slight moulded bottom. Since I just laid cherry wood floors, I took a plank to Sherwin Williams and they matched it with a stain. Stairway came out beautiful. The best part was my total cost was under $200. I'd be happy to email you some pix if you like. Just let me know. Good Luck!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 26, 2012)

banffan said:


> My flooring installer's price for the stairs seems ridiculously high to me: he orders in the stair treads from another supplier, I believe.  The product will be better than the DY kits from home depot, but not worth what he's charging (I'll end up with a $5000 staircase if I go with him, however this does include sanding down and staining-to-match the banister and a few other pieces of wood).  My plan is to paint the light oak banister, and build and install the floor treads myself.  The risers will be easy: they will be painted ivory so its just a matter of picking out the wood, cutting, painting, and installing them.
> 
> I need advice on the treads.  My first thought was, using the hardwood flooring strips, build each tread and install it as a unit. However, why wouldn't I just install the individual pieces, fit together tongue in groove, with the last piece bullnosed as it is the front of the tread. This seems too easy, so there must be more too it. Is there? Where might I encounter difficulty?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



Your idea should be fine.


----------



## Paul52 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would really like to see the pictures of your finished product. Please email me some if you don't mind: [email protected]
Why did y ou saw off the bullnose?




budspop said:


> I just finished redoing our stairs. I bought the treads from HD and sawed off bullnose. I then used my router and round over bit to get a nice rounded edge with a slight moulded bottom. Since I just laid cherry wood floors, I took a plank to Sherwin Williams and they matched it with a stain. Stairway came out beautiful. The best part was my total cost was under $200. I'd be happy to email you some pix if you like. Just let me know. Good Luck!


----------



## H-D (Apr 19, 2012)

Just bought a place at the beach & going to rip up carpet on the stairs. I'd like to see pics as well. [email protected]


----------



## msdb (Apr 23, 2012)

Agree with the others that the option you came up with should work.


----------

